# Plants of Central and South America List



## JoshH

This is a list I made up over the last couple months that I thought would be useful to everyone on the forums. It took me a lot of long nights to finish it but I think it will help when selecting plants for the dart terrarium. I will have a PDF downloadable on my site soon that is better quality and has better format. Enjoy! 

Adiantum
macrophyllum - Central and South America, Panama, Colombia
peruvianum - Ecuador. Peru, Bolivia
polyplyllum - Nicaragua to Venezuela

Alsobia
dianthiflora - Costa Rica, Central America
punctata - Central America

Anthurium
affin besseae - Ecuador
amnicola - Panama
andreanum - Northwestern Ecuador and southwestern Colombia
angustinum - Brazil
angustispadix - Costa Rica
argyrostachyum - Northwestern Ecuador and Colombia
arisaemoides - Ecuador, Peru
austin smithii - Costa Rica
bakeri - Guatemala, Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia
besseae - Bolivia
bogotense - Colombia
brenesii - Costa Rica
breviscapum - Ecuador, Peru
brownii - Costa Rica to Colombia
caucanum - Colombia
clarinervium - Southern Mexico
clavigerum - Costa Rica to Bolivia, east to Brazil and Guianas
clidemiodes - Costa Rica, Panama
colonicum - Panama (Colon province)
corallinum - Peru
corrugatum - Ecuador
croatii - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru
crystallinum - Colombia, Panama
cuspidatum - Costa Rica to Colombia
cutucuensis - Ecuador (Cordillo de Cutucu mountains)
digitatum - Peru, FG, Venezuela
draconopterum - Ecuador (Alto Tambo in Esmeraldas)
dressleri - Colon, Panama
dwyeri - Panama, Colombia
effusilobum - Ecuador, Peru
eminens - Colombia to Bolivia, east to Brazil, Guianas
ernestii - Ecuador, Brazil, Colombia, Peru
falcatum - Ecuador, Colombia
fasciale - Southern Ecuador
fendleri - Venezuela (Colonia Tovar)
flavolineatum - Ecuador
fragrantissimum - Panama
friedrichsthalii - Guatemala to Colombia
gladiifolium - Brazil
gracile - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador
hebatatum - Central Panama
hookerii - Caribbean into Venezuela
impolitum - Panama
kunthii - Costa Rica (Alajuela, Puntarenas, San Jose), Panama (inc. bocas del Toro,
Darien, San Blas)
lancea - Ecuador
lancifolium - Costa Rica
lentii - Costa Rica (Col Tapanti and Talamanca Mountains), Panama (Chiriqui and Cerro
Jefe), Colombia
lingua - Ecuador
llewelynii - Peru (Tarapoto, San Martin)
longegeniculatum - Ecuador
longipeltatum - Mexico (Northern Oaxaca and southern Veracruz)
lucens - Southern Mexico to Honduras
madisonianum - Panama
magnificum - Colombia, Honduras
marmoratum - Ecuador
microphyllum - Brazil
moonenii - French Guiana
moronense - Ecuador, Peru
nanum - Colombia
nervatum - Western Panama
ovatifolium - Ecuador
oxycarpum - Colombia to Amazonian Ecuador, Peru, Bolivia, Brazil
oxyphyllum - Pacific slopes of Ecuador
pallidiflorum - Ecuador, Brazil, Colombia, Panama
pedatoradiatum - Mexico
pendens - Panama (Colon and Darien provinces)
pendulifolium - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
penningtonii - Ecuador, Peru
pentaphyllum - Mexico to Panama, Costa Rica (Alajuela and Guanacaste/Heredia)
pittieri - Costa Rica, Panama
plowmanii - Brazil, Paraguay, Peru, Bolivia
podophyllum - Veracruz, Mexico
polyschistum - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Brazil
Flora of Central and South America
pseudospectabile - Panama (Bocas del Toro and Chiriqui provinces)
radicans - Ecuador, southeastern Brazil
reflexinervium - Peru (Tingo Maria in Huanuco)
regale - Colombia
rugulosum - Ecuador
salvinii - Mexico through Colombia
scandens - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia
scandens var. latifolium - Central and South America
scherzerianum - Costa Rica
schlechtendalii - Mexico, Belize, Guatemala, Honduras, Costa Rica, Nicaragua
scolopendrinum - Belize, Costa Rica, Guatemala, Peru
spathulatum - Ecuador
spectabile - Costa Rica
superbum - Ecuador, Peru
supraglandulum - Panama (Cerro Jefe)
tilaranese - Tilaran in Costa Rica
trilobum - Panama, Colombia, Ecuador
triphyllum - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru, Venezuela
trisectum - Costa Rica (La Selva and Heredia), Panama (Veraquas province), Ecuador
trinerve - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia to Brazil
truncicola - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
tysonii - Panama (Cerro Jefe)
variegatum - Ecuador
veitchii - Colombia
verapazense - Mexico to Belize
vittarifolium - Central America
watermaliensi - Costa Rica, Panama
warocqueanum - Colombia
willdenowii - Lesser Antilles
willdenowii var. brevifolium - Brazil
willifordii - Peru (Loreto Dept)

Begonia
convolvulacea - Panama
crispula - Brazil
fagifollia - S. America
glabra - Panama, Costa Rica
imperialis - Mexico
listada - Brazil
maurandiae - Ecuador, Western Brazil
mazae - Mexico
paleata - Brazil
pulchella - Brazil

Bertolonia
carmoi - Brazil
maculata - N. South America
marmorata - Ecuador

Campyloneurum-
angustifolium var. ensifolium - Ecuador
phyllitidis - Caribbean, Belize through South America

Ceratostema
rauhii - Peru

Caladium
bicolor - Costa Rica
humboldtii - Costa Rica

Calathea
allouia - Peru
altissima - Brazil
argyrophylla - Brazil
brasiliensis - Brazil
capitata - Peru, Brazil
colorata - Brazil
fatimae - Brazil
foliosa - Costa Rica
gloriana - Costa Rica
hammelii - Costa Rica
lanata - Brazil, Peru
lancefolia - Brazil
leuconeura - Ecuador
lutea - Costa Rica, Colombia, Panama, Ecuador
marantifolia - Costa Rica
micans - Costa Rica
musaica - Brazil
ovata - Brazil, Suriname, Venezuela
pachystachya - Ecuador
robinae - Costa Rico
rotundifolia - Brazil
standleyi - Western Brazil
undulata - Ecuador
venusta - Costa Rica
vitatta - Venezuela, FG, Guyana, Suriname
warsewicsii - Costa Rica
zebrine - Brazil

Campyloneurum
angustifolium - Central and South America
multipunctatum - Costa Rica, Colombia, Panama, Ecuador
phyllitidis - Throughout Central and South America

Chamaeranthemum
venosum - Brazil, Ecuador
amazonica - Brazil
rotundifolia - Peru
sicyoides - Brazil

Codonanthe
carnosa - Brazil
devosiana - Brazil
elegans - Belize
gracilis - Northern South America
luteola - Panama
serrulata - Brazil
uleana - Panama to Peru, Brazil
venosa - Brazil

Columnea
allenii - Panama
arguta - Panama (Bocas del Toro, Colon, San Blas)
boliviana - Bolivia
colombiana - Ecuador
crassicaulis - Ecuador
crassifolia - Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico
cruenta - Ecuador
dodsonii - Ecuador
erythrophaea - Mexico
ericae - Ecuador
filifera - Ecuador
gloriosa - Costa Rica
harrissii - Central America
hirta - Panama
incredibilis - Colombia
isernii - Ecuador, Peru
katzensteiniae - Ecuador
linearis - Honduras
microphylla - Costa Rica
minor - Colombia, Ecuador
mira - Panama
orientandina - Ecuador, Peru
ornata - Costa Rica
polyantha - Brazil
pulchra - Panama
purpusii - Mexico
purpureovittata - Peru
raymondii - Costa Rica
rubriacuta - Colombia, Ecuador
sanguinea - Ecuador, FG, Suriname, Venezuela
scandens - Ecuador, Venezuela
schiedeana - Mexico
spathulata - Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela, Peru
strigosa - Colombia, Ecuador
sulfurea - Guatemala, Belize
verecunda - Costa Rica
villosissima - Ecuador, Peru

Corytoplectus
colombianus - Colombia
cutucuensis - Ecuador
cirkbridei - Colombia

Costus
cuspidatus - Brazil
malortieanus - Costa Rica, Honduras, Nicaragua
sanguineus - Mexico to Costa Rica
stenophyllus - Costa Rica, Honduras

Cyclanthus
bipartitus - Bolivia, Brazil, Ecuador, Colombia, Panama

Dorstenia
contrajerva - Widespread throughout Central and South America

Drosera
chrysolepis - Brazil (Bahia, Minas Gerais)
graminifolia - Brazil
intermedia - Northern South America
montana - Brazil
roraimae - Venezuela (Mt. Roraima and surrounding Tepuis), Guyana, Brazil

Drymonia
chiribogana - Ecuador
coccinea - Brazil, Ecuador
coriacea - Costa Rica
cuyabonensis-
ecuadorensis - Ecuador
fimbriata - Costa Rica
killipii - Ecuador, Colombia
microphylla - Panama
semicordata - Brazil, Peru
serrulata - Brazil
turrialvae - Costa Rica
variegatea - Ecuador, Panama

Elaphoglossum
backhouseanum - Colombia, Panama, CR, Nicaragua
crinitum - Costa Rica, Guyana, Nicaragua, Panama, Venezuela, Colombia
decoratum - Costa Rica to Ecuador, Peru, Venezuela
herminieri - Belize, Caribbean, CR, FG, Ecuador, Guatemala, Venezuela, Guyana
luridum - Venezuela, Guyana
metallicum - Peru
nigrescens - Brazil
peltata - Throughout Caribbean, Central and South America

Episcia
cordata - Venezuela
cupreata - Colombia, possibly Ecuador
fimbriata - Peru, Venezuela
kohlerioides - Brazil
lilacina - Nicaragua to Panama
aurea - Belize, El Salvador, Honduras, Caribbean, Guatemala
jimenezii - Costa Rica
lundellii - Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico
sp. Panama - Panama, similar/identical species found to Peru

Fittonia
argyroneura - Peru
verschaffeltii - Ecuador, Peru

Gasteranthus
acropodus - Panama
atratus - Ecuador
quitensis - Ecuador
pansamalanus - Ecuador

Geogenanthus
ciliates - Ecuador, Peru
poeppigii - Brazil
speciosum - Brazil, Ecuador
undatus - Ecuador, Peru

Gloxinella
erinoides - Venezuela
lindeniana - Colombia
sylvatica - Bolivia, Paraguay, Ecuador, Peru

Heliamphora
chimantensis - Venezuela (Bolivar, Chimanta Tepui)
elongata - Venezuela (Ilu and Tramen Tepuis)
folliculate - Venezuela (Aparaman, Murosipan, Terke-Yuren, and Kamarkaiwaran
heterodoxa - Venezuela (Ptari Tepui and Gran Sabana)
hispida - Venezuela (Cerro Neblina)
ionasii - Venezuela (Tramen Tepui)
minor - Venezuela (Auyan Tepui)
neblinae - Venezuela (Cerro Neblina)
nutans - Venezuela (Roraima and Tramen Tepuis)
pulchella - Venezuela (Chimanta Tepui group)
tatei - Venezuela (Cerro Huachamacare)

Hoffmannia
bullata - Belize, El Salvador, Guatemala, Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama
ghiesbreghtii - Belize, Guatemala, Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama
refulgens – Mexico, Honduras

Homalomena
crinipes - Ecuador
peltata - Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
wendlandii - Costa Rica, Colombia, Panama, Ecuador

Huperzia
cuernavacensis - El Salvador, Guatemala, Mexico

Kohleria
amabilis - Costa Rica, Ecuador
bogotensis - Colombia
chiapensis - Mexico
hirsurta - Ecuador
hondensis - Colombia
hypertrichosa - Ecuador
magnifica - Colombia
peruviana - Peru
saxicola - Mexico
spicata - Costa Rica, Ecuador
warscewiczii - Costa Rica

Macleania
glabra - Costa Rica
insignis - Mexico to Costa Rica
pentaptera - Panama, Colombia, Ecuador

Maranta
leuconeura - Ecuador
repens - Central and South America

Marcgravia
affinis - Peru
brownii - Costa Rica, Ecuador
coriacea - Brazil
macrophylla - Ecuador, Peru
nepenthoides - Costa Rica
nervosa - Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador
panamensis - Panama
parviflora - Peru, Ecuador
pittieri - Costa Rica
purpurea - Peru
rectiflora - Caribbean, Panama, Guatemala, Colombia
schippii - Panama, Ecuador, Belize
waferi - Costa Rica
williamsii - Ecuador

Microgramma
acatellela - Brazil
brunei - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia
crispata - Brazil
geminata - Brazil
heterophylla - Caribbean
lycopodioides - Mexico to South America, Brazil, FG,
megalophylla - Ecuador, Bolivia, Brazil, Peru, Venezuela, Guyana
nitida - Central and South America
percussa - Brazil
persicariifolia - Brazil, Trinidad, Parguay
piloselloides - Central and South America
reptans - Brazil, FG, Tobago, Trinidad, South America
squamulosa - Brazil
thurnii - Brazil
vaccinifolia - Brazil, Peru, Trinidad

Mitraria
coccinea - Mexico

Monolena
primuliflora - Brazil, CR, Ecuador, Panama, Peru, Colombia

Monstera
adansonii - Widespread through Caribbean, Central and South America
deliciosa - Central and South America
dubia - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Brazil, Peru
obliqua - Costa Rica, Panama, Peru, Trinidad
siltepecana - Mexico, probably south to Colombia
subpinnata - Peru

Napeanthus
costaricensis - Costa Rica

Nautilocalyx
bullatus - Peru
coccineau - Guyana
cordatus - Guyana, Venezuela
ecuadoranus - Ecuador
glandulifer - Ecuador
lynchii - Ecuador, Peru
pemphidius - Venezuela
pictus - Guyana, French Guiana, Suriname
porphyrotrichus - Guyana, Venezuela

Nematanthus
australis - Brazil
brasiliensis - Brazil
corticola - Brazil
crassifolius - Brazil
fissus - Brazil
fluminensis - Brazil
fornix - Brazil
fritschii - Brazil
hirtellus - Brazil
lanceolatus - Brazil
maculates - Brazil
monanthos - Brazil
serpens - Brazil
tessmannii - Brazil
villosus - Brazil

Nephrolepis
exalta - Brazil
pendula - Caribbean, Central and South America

Niphaea
oblonga - Guatemala

Paradrymonia
alata - Costa Rica
binata - Ecuador
campostyla – Ecuador, Costa Rica
ciliosa - Brazil
costaricana - Costa Rica
decurrens - Costa Rica
densa - French Guiana
fuquaiana - Ecuador
hypocyrta - Ecuador
luteynii - Colombia
merumeana - Guyana
pedunculata - Costa Rica, Colombia, Panama

Pearcea
hypcyrtiflora - Ecuador
spruceii - Ecuador

Peperomia
abbreviatipes - Colombia
alata - Brazil, Colombia, Venezuela, Suriname, CR,
albert-smithii - Ecuador
albovittata - Ecuador
angulata - Venezuela
angustata - Mexico
antoniana - Ecuador
argyreia - Northern South America
bicolor - Ecuador
blanda - Central and South America
caespitosa - Ecuador
caliginigaudens - Colombia
campylotropa - Guatemala, Mexico
caperata - Ecuador
clusiifolia - Caribbean, Venezuela
columnella - Peruvian Andes
costaricensis - Costa Rica
crassicaulis - Central America
crispa - Ecuador
cuchumatanica - Guatemala
cyclaminoides - Bolivia
dahlstedtii - Brazil
dendrophila - Ecuador
eburnea - Ecuador
elongate - Brazil
ferreyrae - Peru
fraseri - Ecuador
futokadsura - Ecuador
galioides - Central America and northern South America
glabella - Central America and northern South America
graveolens - Ecuador
hernandifolia - Ecuador
hirta - Caribbean, Honduras, Mexico, Nicaragua, Panama
hoffmannii - Central America and northern South America
incana - Brazil
jamesoniana - Ecuador inc. Tiputini
lanceolata - Mexico
lehmannii - Ecuador
maculosa - Ecuador
macrostachya - Brazil
maypurensis - Venezuela
meridana - Venezuela
metallica 'Columbiana' - Columbia
montium - Ecuador
moralesii - Guatemala
nitida - Brazil
obtusifolia - Central and South America, Caribbean
olens - Mexico
paradoxa - Ecuador
pecuniifolia - Guatemala, Mexico
pellucida - Central and South America, Caribbean
peltoidea - Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela
pereskiifolia - Colombia, CR, Belize, Panama, Venezuela
peruviana - Peru, northern South America
prostrata - Ecuador, Peru
puteolata - Peru
quadrangularis - Brazil, Caribbean, Colombia, Guyana, Panama, Suriname
reptilis - Colombia
resedaeflora - Peru, Chile
rotundata var. anomala - Ecuador
rotundifolia - Costa Rica to Colombia, Caribbean
rugosa - Ecuador
rupicola - Ecuador
sachatzinzumba - Ecuador
sandersii - Honduras
tenuimarginata - Colombia
translucens - Brazil
tricolor - Peru
trifolia - Caribbean, FG
trinervula - Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela
tristachya - Peru
turboensis - Colombia
velutina - Ecuador
verschanffeltii - Ecuador

Philodendron
andreanum - Colombia
angustialatum - Peru
angustisectum - Colombia
appendiculatum - Brazil
auriculatum - Costa Rica, Panama
barrosoanum - Ecuador, Venezuela
bipennifolium - Colombia
Burle Marx Fantasy - Brazil
camposportoanum - Bolivia, FG, Guyana, Suriname
crassinervium - Brazil
dolosum - Brazil
elegans - South America
erubescens - Colombia
giganteum - Trinidad
gigas - Panama (San Blas)
gloriosum - Colombia
glaucophyllum - N. South America
goeldii - Ecuador, French Guiana, Suriname, Venezuela
grazielae - Brazil, Peru
hastatum - Brazil
holtonianum - Colombia
imbe - Southeast Brazil, Bolivia
joepii - French Guiana
lehmanni - Colombia
longilaminatum - Brazil
mamei - Ecuador
melanochrysum - Colombia
mexicanum - Mexico
ornatum - Brazil, Ecuador, French Guiana, Suriname, Venezuela, Peru
pedatum / quericifolium - Colombia, Venezuela, northern South America
pinnatifidum - Venezuela, Brazil
sagittifolium - Central and South America
scandens - Widely distributed throughout Central and South America
schottianum - Costa Rica, Panama
selloum - Brazil, Paraguay
sodiroi - Colombia
spectabile - Colombia
squamiferum - Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Suriname, Peru
tenue - Honduras through Ecuador, east to Venezuela
tripartitum / fenzlii - Honduras to Ecuador, east to Venezuela
ugulatum - Brazil
verrucosum - Costa Rica to Ecuador, possibly Peru

Phlebodium
aureum - North, Central, and South America
decumanum - Central and South America
cadierei - Honduras, Mexico
glaucophylla - Colombia
grandifolia - Jamaica
involucrata - Caribbean, Ecuador, Panama, Venezuela
microphylla - Central and South America
mollis - Venezuela
nummulariifolia - Central America to Peru
pubescens - Brazil
rhizobola - Brazil
spruceana - Bolivia, Ecuador, Peru

Pinguicula
antarctica - Argentina, Chile
calyptrata - Colombia, Ecuador, Peru
chilensis - Argentina, Chile
clivorum - Guatemala
elongata - Colombia, Venezuela
emarginata - Panama, Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras
involuta - Bolivia, Peru
jarmilae - Bolivia
lilacina - Guatemala, Belize
moranensis - Guatemala
orchidiodes - Guatemala

Platycerium
andinum - Peru, possibly Bolivia

Polypodium
attenuatum - Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, FG, Guyana, Nicaragua, Suriname,
Venezuela
bombycinum - Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Venezuela, Panama, Peru
fallax - Central and South America
levigatum - Bolivia, Brazil, CR, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Venezuela
polypodioides - Central and South America
triseriale - Central and South America
makoyana - Brazil

Selaginella
apoda - North, Central, and South America
diffusa - Northern South America
emmeliana - Venezuela
erythropus - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, Brazil, Bolivia
flagellata - Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama
flabellata - Caribbean, Colombia, Venezuela
imbricans - Venezuela
marginata - Brazil
martensii - Mexico to Panama
mollis - Mexico to Bolivia
pallescens - Venezuela, Suriname, widespread in northern South America
plana - SE Asia
posada - Central American
umbrosa - Ecuador north to Belize

Sinningia
aggregate - Paraguay, Brazil
allagophylla - Brazil
barbata - Brazil
canescens - Brazil
cardinalis - Brazil
cooperi - Brazil
elatior - Brazil, Colombia, Venezuela
incarnata - Brazil
macrophylla - Brazil
macropoda - Paraguay, Brazil
sellovii - Brazil, Bolivia

Spathiphyllum
cochlearispathum - Central America
floribundum - Columbia
friedrichsthalii - Mexico to Colombia
phryniifloium - Panama

Stenospermation
wallisii - Bolivia, Ecuador

Syngonium
erythrophyllum - Central America, Panama
sp. Llano-Carti Road - Panama
macrophyllum - Belize, CR, Colombia, Panama, Ecuador, Northern South America
podophyllum - Mexico through Central and South America
rayii - Costa Rica, Panama
ternatum - Guyana
wendlandii - Costa Rica

Tradescantia
navicularis - Central America
zebrina - Central America

Utricularia
alpina - Antilles, N. South America
asplundii - Colombia, Ecuador, Venezuela
aureomaculata - Venezuela
buntinggiana - N. Venezuela
calycifida - South American
campbelliana - Venezuela, Guyana
choristotheca - Suriname
determannii - Suriname
endresii - Costa Rica, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador
guyanensis - Central and South America
geminiloba - Brazil
heterochroma - Venezuela
humboldtii - Venezuela, Guyana, Brazil
huntii - Brazil
jamesoniana - Central and South America
laxa - South America
longifolia - Brazil
meyeri - Brazil
mirabilis - Venezuela
nelumbifolia - Brazil
nephrophylla - Brazil
panamensis - Panama
praelonga - South America
praetermissa - Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama
quelcii - Venezuela, Guyana, N Brazil
schultesii - Colombia, Venezuela
steyermarkii - Venezuela
reniformis - Brazil
tricolor - South America
tridentata - South America
unifolia - Central and South America

Zamia
pseudoparasitica - Panama


----------



## Marinarawr

Sticky!!

You've outdone yourself Josh .


----------



## JoshH

Thanks! Its funny, I originally was just going to do the species I kept and a few others but the list just kept growing! I wanted to get in most of the Neotropical species that are currently being grown in the USA (private and public collections). I think it is around 500 or so species; it should be pretty accurate since its based off of collections data. 

After I recover I may add orchids and bromos but that was tjust oo much for now, have you seen the orchid list just for Ecuador?!!!


----------



## frogparty

very thorough. I happen to have the orchid dictionary out so I will add some more to the list if you dont mid

restrepia:
antennifera-colombia, venezuela, ecuador
contorta-venezuela, colombia, ecuador, peru
guttulata-venezuala to peru
muscifera-mexico to panama

pleurothallis:
cardiothallis-ecuador
cordata-venezuela, colombia, ecuador, peru, bolivia
grobyi-central america, west indies, brazil, peru
immersa-mexico to colombia and venezuela
macroblepharis-ecuador
marthae-colombia
mystax-panama
phalangifera-colombia and ecuador
pterophora-brazil
praecipua-colombia and ecuador
sonderana-brazil
truncata-panama, ecuador

masdevallia:
amabilis-peru
coccinea-colombia
decumana-peru
erinacea-costa rica, panama
floribunda-central america and carribean
ignea-colombia
infracta-brazil
glandulosa-peru
patula-ecuador
peristeria-colombia, ecuador
nidifica-costa rica panama, colombia, ecuador
ophioglossa-ecuador
princeps-peru
triangularis-colombia, venezuela
tovarensis-venezuela
tridens-ecuador
veitchiana-peru

lepanthes:
calodictyon-ecuador, colombia
ligiae-colombia

barbosella:
cucullata-venezuela, colombia, bolivia

Dracula:
bella-colombia
chimaera-colombia
erythrochaete-costa rica to colombia
gigas-colombia, ecuador
polyphemus-ecuador
tubeana-ecuador
vampira-ecuador

dryadella:
edwallii-brazil
pusiola-ecuador
zebrina-brazil

epidendrum:
barbeyanum-central america
ilense-ecuador
medusae-ecuador
porpax-mexico to peru
stanfordianum- central america, venezuela, colombia


----------



## roxrgneiss

Excellent work, Josh, you are to be commended! I have a few of those plants and I'm happy to know where they are from now. I am pretty excited to find out more about the other (most of them) plants too; many I've never heard of before. Time to do some Googling.  Maybe one day I will attempt a truly biotopic tank (plants and frogs) now that there is a list.  All we need now is to narrow it down to the plants that are tank-sized and available for purchase. Thanks for taking the time to make the list.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Ed Holder

WOW, Excellent thread Josh! This will make a lot of froggers lives easier when trying to decide which plants to go with who and where when trying to create specie specific habitats.
Great job and thanks for all the hours you put into it, i know i sure appreciate it!

Ed


----------



## Ed Holder

Frogparty, equally great information, Thanks for taking the time to post it!

Ed


----------



## Marinarawr

Yes! Thanks to you too Frogparty . I'll be one of many that comes back to this thread for reference.


----------



## BDport

As I have been looking for just such a list...

I have both of these great lists semi-sorted into Excel.
Hoping to get more data to add, but I've got if if anyone wants it.
I wont post it here unless the OPs approve...its their data and research, not mine.

I just popped them into Excel 

BD


----------



## BlightedChemist

Wow! great job! It helps out so much to have such a thorogh list! I know the first place I'll look when I start picking out plants for my viv in progress!


----------



## JoshH

Frogparty~ great list of orchids! Thanks!

I may eventually put them into the master list and the bromos too. Most of the species I listed can be grown in terrariums with exception of some of the larger aroids like Anthurium and Philos. For that reason, most of the species that I left out of the list were too big to be useful anyway.


----------



## frogparty

Wish I could have put more in there as far as pleurothallids and the like, most of my orchid books kind of skimp out on those. My favs like restrepia brachypus and pleurothallis allenii and microphylla aern't in any of my books. Figured as well that things like cattleyas and phragmepediums aern't usually terrarium suitable, so I left those out as well


----------



## JoshH

Jason-What books are you using? I usualy run all species through the Tropicos database to check localities, and Andy's Orchids is pretty useful too.

Also wanted to say thanks to Harry for helping out with the list! The plant dump of yours is very useful......


----------



## wmstewart66

This is a very useful guide. It would be awesome to make this a work-in-progress and include other notes such as terrestrial or epiphyte or even if it is recommended for a terrarium.

Thanks again!


----------



## afterdark

Great list Josh - thanks again for taking the time to put it together!

I was just wondering if the PDF version is available?

Do you do your own web design - it looks awesome!


----------



## JoshH

afterdark said:


> Great list Josh - thanks again for taking the time to put it together!
> 
> I was just wondering if the PDF version is available?
> 
> Do you do your own web design - it looks awesome!


I've been a bit busy lately  Shoot me an email and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## JoshH

Actually, if anyone else wants a pdf copy of the list just send me a PM (and email address).


----------



## schgriffith

So just to make sure, are all (or most) of these safe for vivarium use? I've been trying to find a list of plants that will be safe for use with darts.


----------



## frogparty

the orchids should be unless you've got a TINY viv


----------



## JoshH

All should be safe, there isn't anything to spiny on there, etc. A lot of the anthuriums and philos will get huge though. It includes plants that can be used in tiny tanks as well as ones for full institutional displays and greenhouses.


----------



## schgriffith

JoshH said:


> All should be safe, there isn't anything to spiny on there, etc. A lot of the anthuriums and philos will get huge though. It includes plants that can be used in tiny tanks as well as ones for full institutional displays and greenhouses.


Yeah I wasn't so much concerned with size as much as safety of the darts. It's a lot easier to figure out sizes than how compatible they are with animals haha.


----------



## Devon Graham

_Geophila repens_ would be an excellent addition to the vivarium plant list - it stays small, propagates
easily, likes shady areas, and handles occasional inundation without problem.


----------

